# 2015 Cruze won't start



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd try a new battery first. It's what your symptoms sound like.

Most stores have no clue how to properly diagnose the charging and starting system. And the reality is. It takes 30 minutes for a proper, thorough diagnosis. 

I've seen lotsa batteries sold for a bad alternator. And I've seen lotsa alternators sold for a bad battery. 

You didn't mention replacement of battery. And batteries don't last forever. 

Maybe try a 2 amp charge overnight and see what happens. If you don't have one. They're fairly cheap at Walmart or whatever parts stores you have.


----------



## cruze2015 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thx, I'll give that a try


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This sounds like the negative battery cable is going bad. VERY common issue with Cruzes; there's an extended warranty out for it.


----------

